# Unable to set up facebook in publish service



## fxxrodriguez (Sep 5, 2011)

It seems that I've done everything right to set up FB in the Publishing Service panel so that I can upload my photos into my albums on FB.. However, every time I click on the "save" button at the bottom of the set-up page,I get a window that pops up and says "information on album could not be retrieved from Facebook". I have also checked my FB settings, under the 'notifications" section to see if "lightroom" has been checked; which it is.. So now I am a bit stumped as to why I am unable to get this set up properly.  I have tried a few times to "remove authorization" from the set up page and try to start over; but this doesn't seem to work... Any ideas???

Thanks much for your inputs..


----------



## clee01l (Sep 5, 2011)

Which FB publishing service are you using?  One that ships with LR or the one from Jeffrey Freidl?  Can you post a screen shot of your LR Publishing Manager dialog for the set up of FB?


----------



## fxxrodriguez (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm using the one that shipped with LR3


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2011)

Does it work when you try to upload into one like Wall Photos?


----------



## fxxrodriguez (Sep 5, 2011)

No it does not...


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2011)

I notice Difference between your Screen shot and a new FB Publish Serviceor my established FB Publish Service 

*New Service*


*Established Service*


In the Facebook Account Section on mine, there is a line that reads "Authorized as..."  which is missing from your screen shot. 

In the Facebook Album Section on the New Service, I show a DropdownList of Albums and a button to create a New Album

On the Established Service the Facebook Album Section has a chosen album that is now grayed out (unselectable). 

I don't think you are authorized or properly authorized. 
On the web, go to your Facebook page and click on {Accounts}{Account Settings}then {Applications}.  
Does *Adobe Photoshop Lightroom* show up as one of your authorized applications. 

If it does show up there, remove it and start over  in LR and create a new FB Publish Service and walk your self through the guided step to authorize LR at FB.  Only when the FB authorization page says it is complete should you return to LR and close the message box and return to the Publish Service Manager dialog and complete setting up the FB Publish Service.  If you do not find  *Adobe Photoshop Lightroom* as an authorized application  you still need to start over in LR and create a new FB Publish Service 

Your FB Account Section and Album Section should resemble mine  or the New Service sections in the images above.


----------



## fxxrodriguez (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks... I finally got it to work. I guess I needed to "create" a "collection" under the "Facebook" tab in Publishing Services, and set up the album name that I wanted to have published in my FB page. If this stops working... then I will keep your suggestion above and re-create another FB account.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2011)

fxxrodriguez said:


> ...then I will keep your suggestion above and re-create another FB account.


I really have a better suggestion. The FB plugin that ships with Lightroom is pretty basic and without any 'bells and whistles". Jeffrey Freidl has developed a series of LR Plugins that facilitate a great many web based photo services Here's the link to the FB plugin. http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/facebook It is a lot more robust than the one that ships with LR. It is the one that I use for FB, I also use Jeffrey's Flickr Plugin too.


----------



## fxxrodriguez (Sep 6, 2011)

@ clee01l
Thanks... I couldn't find the Jeffrey Freidl plug-in, and I appreciate you including it in your reply. His interface seems much better than the 'basic' that comes with LR.


----------

